# EZ9 magazines



## rockhunter (Mar 9, 2009)

EAA has EZ9 15 rd magazines in stock now, the ones I had on backorder were shipped earlier this week..


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for the head's up.


----------

